# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  ШРИ БРИХАД-БХАГАВАТАМРИТА: I часть, 5 глава, 44 стих?

## Gaura Shakti dvs

У кого есть в печатном виде ШРИ БРИХАД-БХАГАВАТАМРИТА? Я сейчас вне России и бумажный вариант мне не предоставляется возможность посмотреть. В электронных вариантах, которые я нашел в Интернете, отсутствует 44 стих в 5 главе, I части. Можете написать сюда? Премного благодарен.

----------


## VitaliyT

ТЕКСТ 44
дхарштйам мамахо бхаватам гунан кила
джнатум ча вактум прабхавет са экалах
нирнитам этат ту майа маха-прабхух
со ’траватирно бхаватам крите парам
дхарштйам - самоуверенность; мама - мою; ахо - О!;бхаватам - ваши; гунан - хорошие качества; кила -поистине; джнатум - понять; ча - и; вактум - описать;прабхавет - способен; сах - Он (Кришна); экалах - лишь;
нирнитам - решено; этат - это; ту - однако; майа - мной;маха-прабхух - Верховный Господь; сах - Он; атра - сюда;аватирнах - низошел; бхаватам - вас; крите - ради; парам -только.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Из того, как Кришна общается сПандавами, очевидно, что Кришна понимал их возвышенныекачества.Никто кроме Кришны не мог общаться с ниминадлежащим образом.Нарада, стыдясь своей самоувереннойпопытки прославить братьев, выдвигает в качестве своегоизвинения факт, в котором он полностью уверен: ШриКришна явился в этот мир единственно с тем, чтобы доставитьудовольствие Пандавам и дать миру узнать об их славе.

Нет печатного варианта, в электронной версии вот такой есть, без русского текста но с пословным переводом, и комментарием.

Спасибо за наводку на этот труд!

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> Нет печатного варианта, в электронной версии вот такой есть, *без русского текста* но с пословным переводом, и комментарием.


Вот именно, без текста. На всех доступных ресурсах.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Вот именно, без текста. На всех доступных ресурсах.


Смысл то понятен. Нарада муни говорит про свою самоуверенность излишнюю (якобы), и что только Кришна способен понять качества Пандавов и низошел в этот мир только ради них.

----------

